
Beulr: A bot to attend your zoom classes for you - abhisuri97
https://beulr.com/
======
samizdis
Anyone know whether the name was derived from the movie Ferris Bueller's Day
Off?

------
abhisuri97
Disclaimer: didn't make it but found it an interesting tool to share.

------
srx120
just signed up.. didn't realize u have to pay, but it's super cheap i guess

------
peter2
this is next level!

------
ticklemonkey
wow this is awesome

